# 2018 Nissan Kicks S



## jessewilliams56 (May 3, 2019)

We just purchased a new 2018 Nissan Kicks S.

I am trying to get to know the car. It has the Nissan Connect Touch Screen Radio with Backup Camera and Bluetooth. I read online that some of these Nissans have hidden special features that you can access with the Nissan Intelligent Key as well as with the Nissan Connect Radio. I saw online where I could view the software version and possible update the firmware for the Nissan Connect and see how everything is working on the car via a hidden menu on the radio interface. 

Would anyone be of help on this?


----------

